# Mein Boot



## Hummer (24. März 2002)

An alle Freizeitkapitäne an Board  :g 

Stellt doch hier mal Euren schwimmenden Untersatz vor. Informationen aus der Praxis sind für alle, die sich ein Boot zulegen wollen oft mehr wert als Prospektangaben.

Ich fange mal einfach an.







Hier seht Ihr meine Tochter und mich im Banana-Boot. 
Wie Ihr seht, taugt so ein Klappboot sogar als Eisbrecher! 

Es besteht aus 4 mm starken Kunststoff, ist 3,05 m lang, 1,35 m breit und 43 cm hoch. Tiefgang bei Maximallast (270 kg)18 cm. Das Boot wiegt ohne Duchten 22 kg. Der Neupreis beträgt (in meinen Augen etwas heftige) € 1180. Ich habe es vor 5 Jahren gebraucht für DM 800 gekauft, inkl. Motorhalterung (bis 2 PS) und Riemen. Wer will, kann auch sich auch Segelzubehör zulegen.

Zusammengeklappt sieht es aus wie ein Surfbrett und nimmt kaum Platz weg. Der Aufbau ist denkbar einfach: Man klappt das Teil auseinander und klemmt die Duchten (Sitzbänke) in die Halterungen. Durch sie wird das Boot in Form gehalten. Sicherungssplinte rein, Riemen in die Dollen und schon kann´s los gehen. Das ganze dauert keine 5 Minuten.

Der Kunststoff ist extrem widerstandsfähig und nicht kaputt zu kriegen. Kontakt mit Steinen - na und?
Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, daß ich es in den letzten 4 Jahren nicht geschafft habe, das Boot vor dem Zufrieren des Sees aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Es verbrachte also 4 Winter gefüllt mit Wasser, Laub und toten Fröschen  im Eis. Es hat ihm nichts ausgemacht, lediglich die hölzernen Duchten könnten einen Anstrich vertragen.

Der Konstrukteur des Bootes hat mir versichert, daß das Einfrieren dem Material nicht schaden würde, fand es aber befremdlich, ein Klappboot ganzjährig auf dem See zu lassen. :q 

Zu den Fahreigenschaften: Gewöhnungsbedürftig! Das Boot ist kippstabil aber durch das niedrige Gewicht und den geringen Tiefgang etwas schwer auf Kurs zu halten. Da das Boot sehr flexibel ist, geht ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Kraft, die für Vortrieb sorgen soll, ins Material. Andererseits ist es erstaunlich seetüchtig. Mein Fischer hatte sein Motorboot schon klargemacht, um mich von dem  sturmgepeitschten See mit seinen meterhohen Wellen zu retten. Ich wähnte mich aber überhaupt nicht in Gefahr und bin auch völlig problemlos zurückgerudert.

Es geht recht eng zu an Bord eines Banana-Bootes. Zwei Erwachsene plus Angelkram sind machbar, aber man sollte sich gut verstehen. 
Ich habe auch schon mal eine Nacht durchgeangelt auf der Banane, auf meinem Carp-chair tronend - ein Hauch von Luxus .

Fazit: Beeindruckend ist die gute Transportabilität - welches andere Boot kann man sich ohne Hilfe einer anderen Person einfach unter den Arm klemmen und wegtragen? Kompromisse müssen bei Fahreigenschaften und Platz gemacht werden. Ich möchte die Banane jedenfalls nicht missen.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Guen (24. März 2002)

Hallo ,ich teile mir mit Albi ne Saga 420 und ein Zodiak 320  !Die Saga hat nen festen Liegeplatz ,ist sehr flott zu rudern und darf bis 15 PS motorisiert werden ,sie ist so 1.50-1.60m( #c )breit ,hat einen abschliesbaren Staukasten und das Sicherheitssiegel "Norsge Veritas"(richtig geschrieben ?) !Das Zodiakschlauchboot liegt bei mir  in der Garage und wird geslipt ,es hat einen festen 5-teiligen Boden,kann bis 15 PS motorisiert werden und wiegt 33kg !Es ist sehr Kippsicher,wie ja fast alle Schlauchboote und besitzt drei Luftkammern ,mit 2 Personen Spinnfischen oder damit auf die ruhige Ostsee ist ok ,alleine ist es natürlich komfortabler !Mit diesem Boot sind wir sehr flexibel und mobil  !Man kann es aufgebaut auf einem Hänger oder Trailer transportieren und alleine bewegen(33kg)oder aber in eine mitgelieferte Tasche packen und im Kofferaum transportieren !Der Aufbau dauert ca. 15min ,bei geübten Anwendern auch weniger  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. März 2002)

Moin Hummer!
Ich habe mit 3 Kumpels gemeinsam eine Anka in Meschendorf liegen. Motorisiert ist das Boot mit 5 PS Yamaha. Aber ich glaube das hattes du schon mal gesehen gel?. Gesamt haben wir zwei von diesen Booten in Meschendorf liegen weitere 3 Kumpels teilen sich nemlich auch so ein teil.
Diese Anka ist ein Glasfaserboot aus DDR Zeiten und wurde früher viel in Bootsvermietungen auf Binnenseen zum Rudern benutzt. Bei schwachem Wind und bis 6 PS kann man das Boot auch gut auf der Ostsee fahren. Aber nur für die nahe Küstenangelei.
Hier sind mal zwei Bilder mit der Anka inclusive Bootsbesatzung. Auf der Brücke seht Ihr Franky in der Kombüse sitzt Amazone und vorne die Gallionsfigur ist unser Dok.   











Das ist eigentlich ein schönes Boot und für unsere Zwecke ausreichend. Am besten ist es mit zwei Leuten unterwegs aber drei gehen auch. Der große Vorteil ist das leichte Gewicht denn wir müssen damit immer die Küste hoch und runter und das ist mit zwei kräftigen Jungs gut zu schaffen.


----------



## Pete (24. März 2002)

Mozart und ich haben uns vor zwei Jahren zusammen ein sehr gut erhaltenes schwed. Ryds-Boot zugelegt, komplett mit 15 PS Evinrude...(billigst im Internet, bei ricardo.de ersteigert...DM 2.200,-)...Typ 425 (4,25m lang, 1,75 breit)
und gleicht dem folgenden 435er bis auf die fehlenden 10cm




Hier seht ihr uns ankommen von einer Nachmittagstour in Dranske auf Rügen, wo es auch in einer Garage im Ort untergebracht steht....




Das Einbringen geschiet per Muskelkraft und Handtrailer




Rausgezogen dann per VW-Bus-Anhängerkupplung an 25 Meter Seil...klappt tadellos....
Hier ist auch die einzige Stelle der Westseite der Insel, um ein Boot problemlos einzulassen...
Morgen sind wir wieder oben....


----------



## Kunze (24. März 2002)

Hallo! Man ich zieh den Hut! Bin beeindruckt! Das Ryds ryds mich auch.    Wenn ich an der Küste wohnen würde, hätte ich auch ein Boot. Im Erzgebirge lohnt sich das kaum.  :c


----------



## til (25. März 2002)

Ich hatte jahrelang ein Schlauchboot Zodiac. Habe es gebraucht gekauft inkl. 7 PS Tohatsu Motor. Im Laufe der Zeit wurde es dann zur Fangmaschine Hochgerüstet mit Elektromotor, Downrigger, Echolot. War damit auf einigen Gewässern: Altrhein-Arme, Ebro-Staussee, Ostsee, Bielersee, Tessiner Seen. Und zwischendurch lags im Keller. Leider wurde es immer schwerer, den Bretterboden reinzupfriemeln und schlussendlich hat sich letzten Sommer auch der Boden vom Rumpf gelöst  :c . Aber dies Jahr muss wieder was her, was kleines, mobiles, das man auch eben mal schnell im Auto mitnehmen kann. Denn ein Boot zum Angeln muss nicht gross sein, um grossen Spass zu machen #v


----------



## Hummer (5. September 2002)

...und mal wieder hoch damit!

da müssen doch noch ein paar mehr Boote an Board sein!

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Albatros (5. September 2002)

Guen hat ja bereits gepostet, von mir nur noch mal die beigefügten Foto`s. Vom Schlauchboot habe ich leider kein`s, wo man es vernünftig erkennt





unsere Saga 420, Bootsname &quot;Zander&quot;  :g 





Tja und vor kurzem war ich noch stolzer Besitzer dieses Boots, eine Nordan 18, natürlich aus einer norwegischen Werft. Aus Zeitgründen habe ich mich leider von diesem Boot getrennt :c


----------



## Ossipeter (6. September 2002)

Hab ein 3,90m langes und 1,60 breites FlyingCombiboot (GFK) zum Anglerboot mit E-Motor umgerüstet. Fahr damit auf den Fränkischen Seen zum Angeln und Schleppangeln herum. War vorher mit 30 Ps Außenborder ausgerüstet, ist etwas schwer zum Rudern, da Halbgleiter. Für meine Zwecke taugt es jedoch.


----------



## Frankenfischer (6. September 2002)

Ich bin Besitzer eines 3m langen und 1,40 m breiten no name Angelbootes. Kann auch als Segeljolle verwendet werden und daher etwas schwer zu rudern, taugt aber grad so. Das Boot ist orange und der Schrecken aller Zander der Fränkischen Seenplatte  :q


----------



## til (6. September 2002)

Ich hab mir unterdessen ein Porta-bote zugetan. 3,80 + 1,50 mit dem alten 8 (nicht 7) PS Aussenborder. Ist ähnlich wies Bananaboat, aber mit Heckspiegel und glaub etwas dünneres &acute;Plastik&acute;. Hat sich bis jetzt gut bewährt, besserer Geradeauslauf als ein Schlauchboot beim langsamen Schleppen. Super schnell und einfach auf- und abgebaut. An das wabblige Gefühl gewöhnt man sich, aber ist schon etwas unheimlich beim ersten mal. Gleitfahrt verlangt aber Fingerspitzengefühl: wenn man zuviel Gas gibt, deformiert es sich erschreckend.


----------



## Hummer (6. September 2002)

Na bitte, geht doch! :m

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Borgon (6. September 2002)

Ich habe 3 Boote oder vielmehr Kähne(Alle unmotorisiert).Eins liegt auf´m See(@Hummer,Siehst du ja dann wenn du zum Karpfenangeln nach OHV kommst#6 )eins gammelt auf´m Hof und eins ist flexibel einsetzbar für den VW-Bus.Hat auch die Grösse von dem Klappboot,ist aber nicht zum klappen.Dafür hat´s aber hinten eine Rolle dran,kann man hinter sich her ziehen. :q


----------



## Laksos (6. September 2002)

Wir fahren und angeln mit der &quot;LAKSOS&quot;, &acute;ner Uttern 5700 C, die Daten stehen alle auf der website unter &quot;Das Team&quot;. Vorher war&acute;s das Boot von Siggi Götze (BLINKER), der seine ersten Touren beim Royal Fishing Club damit machte. Angel tun wir aber ohne &quot;Kuchenbude&quot; (Verdeck) hinten drauf, ist sowieso schon nicht riesig viel Platz hinten, wenn man zu zweit oder zu dritt fischt.


----------



## brauni (6. September 2002)

Hallo Jungs, nu muß ich auch mal schnell mein Boot vorstellen.
Also es handelt sich um ein Crescent 560 ( genauso lang i´st es auch) , ausgerüstet mit einem 50 PS Honda 4Takter, der gerade fürs Trolling ausgezeichnet seine Arbeit erledigt.Weiterhin habe ich 2 elektrische Downrigger der marke Invader und einen Edelstahlbügel überdie Breite des Bootes  (208 cm) an den Bügel kommen nächste Woch noch zusätzlich weitere 8 Rutehalter, damit auch die Ruten nicht soviel Platz wegnehmen.
Nun habe ich zusätzlich mir noch einen selbstgebauten Plane-R Board Mast raufgezimmert, damit ich auch mal in diesen Genuß komm.
Ich habe das Boot letztes Jahr von einem Bekannten gekauft und freue mich immer wieder wenn ich es in Trave oder Fehmarn slippen kann, und ich einen (ent)spannenden Angeltag auf der ostsee habe.#
 :s Also bis dann, Petri sagt Brauni


----------



## Maddin (6. September 2002)

Mein Boat!






Umweltfreundlich durch Flossenantrieb. 2 voneinander
unabhängige Luftkammern. Vorteil: Man kann fast überall
damit slippen . Mit entsprechender Bastelkenntnis kann
man bestimmt auch 6 Rutenhalter anbringen :q


----------



## Angeldust (12. September 2002)

Ich habe eine Frage an die Bootsbesitzer unter Euch!

Ich möchte mir ein Schlauchbot oder kleines Angel-Boot mit ca. 10-15 PS zulegen, Für Saar und Mosel vorrangig. 
Bis zu einer gewissen Stärke sind die doch Führescheinfrei oder?


Was für Gebühren gibt es für Boote für Binnengewässer, Zulassung oder sowas?

Darf ich das Boot überall reinlassen oder muß ich immer zum Tages-Angelschein eine Bootskarte kaufen?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar!


----------



## Laksos (12. September 2002)

@Angeldust

Bis 5 PS führerscheinfrei. Reicht m.E. für die beiden Flüsse aber auch noch gerade so, würde gehen.

Gebühr eigentlich nur einmalig bei einer Zulassung. Beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt 1 x im Leben. Beim ADAC für den in etwa die gleiche Funktion erfüllenden &quot;Internationalen Bootsschein&quot; turnusmäßig, glaube alle 2 Jahre, eine moderate Gebühr (ca. 15-20,-EURO??) fällig.

Grundsätzlich kannst Du ein Boot überall reinlasen, wo es an den Gewässern überhaupt erlaubt ist. Also z.B. keine Verbrennungsmotoren auf Trinkwassersperren. Also an der Mosel und Saar oder so z.B. fast überall, wo es vom Ufer her geht (nur nicht aus &acute;nem fremden Privatgarten)!  :q 
Bei manchen Slippstellen wie Campingplätzen oder Häfen sind natürlich Slippgebühren (ganz unterschiedlich, z.B. von 5 bis 30 EURO) fällig.

Du hast also so erstmal kaum Auslagen, aber das ganze Drumherum ums eigentliche Boot kann manchmal ganz schön was verschlingen!! :q


----------



## Petrusautor (14. September 2002)

@ angeldust,
auf Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen müssen grundsätzlich alle motorisierten Boote angemeldet und gekennzeichnet sein. Mit der Anmeldung erhältst du eine Kenn-Nummer, die beidseitig mit mindestens 10 cm großer Schrift am Boot angebracht werden muss.

Ich selber bin auch Freizeitskipper, und das hier ist mein Boot, unter anderem Star in meinem zweiten Buch. Eine 25-Fuß Möhring family ak mit 84 PS-Diesel. Seit ich das Teil habe, komme ich immer weniger zum Fischen und allen denen, die jetzt neidisch sind, sei gesagt: für eine Stunde Bootfahren hast du mit demselben 3 Stunden Arbeit.




Wer mehr Bilder will, auf meiner HP gibt es einige schöne Galerien. Freue mich auch über Gästebucheinträge.


----------



## maxum (6. April 2004)

*AW: Mein Boot*

Hallo!
Habe mal nen alten aber wie ich finde sehr interessanten Tread wieder hochgeholt.Ich habe ne Gummiyacht und seit heute einen e-motor dafür.
Jetzt brauche ich nurnoch einen kleinen AB für das Ding.

          viele Grüße Maxum #h 

mein schlauchi is 3,20m und von Suzumar,leider kriege ich mein Foto davon nicht kleiner irgendwie fehlt mir da ein Programm seit meinem Pc-crash.


----------



## Fisch96 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Boot*

Hallo .Schau doch mal bei Info@aluminiumjon.nl  .
super verarbeitete Boote . das 6 meter Boot lag bei 4000 €


----------



## addy123 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Boot*

Wer mein Boot sehen will, ruft den rosa Link auf!#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Boot*



Fisch96 schrieb:


> Hallo .Schau doch mal bei Info@aluminiumjon.nl  .
> super verarbeitete Boote . das 6 meter Boot lag bei 4000 €


Eigenartig dass die so günstig sind! |kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Boot*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Eigenartig dass die so günstig sind! |kopfkrat


 
Die sind halt auch nur CE-Kategorie D (Binnenseen), wobei die für einen See bestimmt nicht schlecht sind. Wenn ich nur Binnen angeln würde und kein Boot hätte, würde ich das mal weiter verfolgen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Boot*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Die sind halt auch nur CE-Kategorie D (Binnenseen)


Wieso das wohl!? :m


----------



## Forellenhunter (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Boot*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wieso das wohl!? :m


 
Muss nicht heissen, dass die schlecht sind. Ich weiss nicht, ob das zertifizieren Geld kostet, dass man in dem Fall an die Kunden weitergeben müsste.
Oder...
es taugt nicht dazu#c 
Grüße


----------

